# Home Projector



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all, I’m after a projector for my home. I have absolutely no knowledge of them and have been struggling to find one in my budget. I would prefer HD and don’t want to spend and more than £300 ($475). Is this achievable? Any help would be amazing. Thank you!!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't think you'll find one in that price range, unless it's used. There are a few that are under $1000 US that are 1080P. There might be something in the 720P, but I haven't looked for them.


----------



## AdamDuran (Nov 11, 2008)

@bruiser - thanks. Do you think it would be worth getting a used one? What are the risks of buy a used projector? Do the bulbs need replacing on a regular basis?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

AdamDuran said:


> @bruiser - thanks. Do you think it would be worth getting a used one? What are the risks of buy a used projector? *Do the bulbs need replacing on a regular basis?*


Yes - that's the risk as they can run into hundreds of pounds. EXAMPLES


----------

